# high mesh count with baking paper



## darren05 (Aug 13, 2012)

I am newbie on the transfer, currently i still not found a right way for transfer. 

I use baking paper for the transfer, i have tried 200 mesh and 160 mesh, both can transfer to shirt in high temp 400F, high pressure, 8 second, and without hot melt powder. 
I have tried using the hot melt powder(fine), but i also transferred excess powder to shirt.

But all results are not similar to direct screen print, it is easy to crash. 

have anyone use over 200 mesh count for the transfer? what problems will be caused?

have anyone can give me some idea?

Thanks


----------

